# GTO Fuel Economy After Upgrades.!.!.!



## THEROCK32 (Oct 7, 2009)

Alright this is the deal: I'm finally going to make some improvements under the hood instead of styling. Adding: Vararam cold-air-intake, pacesetter longtube headers, exhaust, and tune. 

What kind of Fuel Economy am i gonna get after these basic upgrades? Thxs for any advice.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have similar mods on my 05 M6 and I lost about 1 MPG.
I still average around 21 MPG.
Not bad for adding approx. 40 HP.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I gained fuel economy with my tune to be hoenst. Nothing amazing or anything, but about 1 city and 2-3 extra on highway. If your an 04 you can turn on lean cruise and then I get like 27 on highway.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It really depends on the upgrades and tune. Mine has not really changed from the time I've added bolt ons, cam and blower. Just the other day I reset my DIC after driving around on base on a tank it said 16.3 mpg. Mine varies between 14-17+ on base driving depending on seasons and driving habbits. Highway I see 23-26mpg depending on driving habbits and seasons. I'm still using stock airbox and mids.


----------



## THEROCK32 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Guys that makes me feel a lot better, seems like it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

In theory, helping your motor breathe better will improve fuel economy with a proper tune. A low restriction intake, plus a catback & headers will allow better flow into and out of the engine.


----------

